# Flower/shrub id



## Sickdog5 (Jun 8, 2016)

What bushes are these flowers from


----------



## Schultz (Mar 9, 2015)

The first looks like Gray Dogwood and the second like Multiflora Rose. https://www.mortonarb.org/trees-plants/tree-plant-descriptions/gray-dogwood


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Left - looks like Amur Privet hedge bush introduced in N. America; I got two hedges and they are in heavy bloom now; fine nectar producer, but my bees mostly ignore).
Right - looks like typical black berry (very native good nectar producer; North West depends on black berry a lot).

PS: of course, I can be totally wrong; 
NY people should know best; 
it would help a lot IF you pictured the plant specimen itself (not just removed flowers in artificial setting).


----------

